# Hello , to all you audi tt karting persons



## phil.bm (Mar 10, 2009)

My mate Trev , invited me along to last weekend's karting event at sunny cambuslang .
I was under the impression , that with me being a complete novice, that I would be well and truly beaten.
To my surprise , i won the first heat , beating trev in the process ...  
Then things started to get worse , even my large, bright yellow , all-in-one waterproof suit (which made me look like a big bananna ) couldn't help.
The illusions of my aspiring karting career came to an abrupt end , when in the semi final, a wee lassie just drove past me out of one of the hairpins.( ok , so she was probably about six or seven stones lighter than me ) But the temptation to nudge her gently into the tyre wall , quickly passed (probably as quick as she had just passed me ) . [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Anyway ... My congratulations go out to all the podium winners .... and my sympathies to all of the others who were, well beaten by Trev.... there's life in the auld dog yet..
cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I would just like to to say we are not all like Trev on here :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hope you had fun...

Welcome to the forum


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Phil glad you have joined the ranks of the forum took you long enough  you'll be hooked now like the rest of us enjoy the forum and hope you can make it to a few more events mate


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome I would just like to to say we are not all like Trev on here :wink:


no way did you just forget to say..... and dont forget to join www.ttoc.co.uk :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome I would just like to to say we are not all like Trev on here :wink:


 :lol: cheers Andy will i take that as a compliment


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Phil great to meet and dice with you last weekend


----------

